# FIAT G.46



## Ron Handgraaf (Jan 3, 2008)

Beautiful little Italian trainer. One of the first aircraft produced in Italy after WW.II.

Enjoy this manual - in Italian.

A happy and healthy 2008 for all of you!

Regards

Ron

Fiat G-46


----------



## Wurger (Jan 3, 2008)

THX Ron.Nice.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks Ron!


----------

